# My froggies!



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

I know, I know, I know!
They're not reptiles 
But they're too cute not to show off to you all 

Introducing Yoshi and Toad, my gorgeous White's tree frogs!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

gorgeous frogs! i have some , they are only little diddy ones though


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

I love them when they're babies :001_wub:
I'm thinking of getting a baby  I love watching them grow up. Just need to find somewhere to keep a nursery tank


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

froglet said:


> I love them when they're babies :001_wub:
> I'm thinking of getting a baby  I love watching them grow up. Just need to find somewhere to keep a nursery tank


mine aren't babies they are just teeny frogs , a little larger than a 50 pence piece , little senegal running frogs and they are amazing to watch , they are so comical with their little fat bellies and the high jumps they do  i'd recommend these they are ever so friendly for something so teeny!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh wow  you lucky, lucky thing...what beauties.


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry Diablo!!
I thought you meant you had teeny White's 
I also have 2 African clawed frogs, and had a Vietnamese Blue Tree frog.

I think I like all types of frog, if I had the room I'd have soooo many


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

froglet said:


> Sorry Diablo!!
> I thought you meant you had teeny White's
> I also have 2 African clawed frogs, and had a Vietnamese Blue Tree frog.
> 
> I think I like all types of frog, if I had the room I'd have soooo many


Me too I love mine, yours are quite beautiful too. Do yours change colour with mood as well as humidity. My female is particularly noticeable for this she is a grumpy old bag.

I raised both of mine from being tiny babies.

Picture of my female here I must get some updated ones they are 6 years old now


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh wow!
I finally remember to reset my password and get back on here!
Your frogs are beautiful!!!
I'm not sure what causes the colour change in my frogs.... Temperature does, and sunlight. They go bright green when they are damp and warm 

Not sure about mood......


----------



## AnnieMcK (Dec 18, 2014)

Aww they are soooo cute - I am thinking about getting frogs but I am always out during the day does that matter?


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

AnnieMcK said:


> Aww they are soooo cute - I am thinking about getting frogs but I am always out during the day does that matter?


i don't think they will be that bothered


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

No they won't be bothered in fact we just moved ours into a quieter room they seem happier for the move but I miss them.

Best of all with frogs get someone round to watch a scary movie, sit them near the tank and watch them scream in the middle when a green soul jumps on the glass to have a good look at them :001_tt1:


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

Aww cute!!


----------

